# Heartbeat at 12 weeks?



## julieedixon (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi
I had my 1st midwife appointment last week - I am 13 weeks pregnant following IVF treatment - she could not find heartbeat with the doppler which she seemed to think was normal - I am now panicking about this as I dont see her again for another month which seems a long time to have to wait - could this mean anything is wrong - or is it quite normal not to find it at this stage (last saw the hearbeat at the 8 week scan at the IVF clinic)
Thank you
Julie


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Julie

Occasionally babies like to hide and not in a good position to be found however long you spend trying!  I have had this with pts and gone in the next day and found it no problem!

If you are worried go back to your midwife, it takes 2 mins to have a listen. This is normal remember so try not to worry.  

Hope that helps

Jan


----------

